
Diceware Passphrases - octosphere
http://world.std.com/~reinhold/diceware.html
======
nhkssol
The EFF improved on Reinhold's original Diceware wordlist which included
unmemorable and short words such as "wq", "ll" and "zf" by replacing them with
longer, actual words. The same technique still applies.

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/07/new-wordlists-
random-p...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/07/new-wordlists-random-
passphrases)

